# Diamonds are a Hand's Best Friend Mitts - Knit



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

These fingerless gloves are stranded throughout giving an extra layer of warmth. Great for texting! Great for walking the dog when you need the dexterity to clip on the leash! Great to keep your hands warm anytime! Pattern includes both women's and men's sizing.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamonds-are-a-hands-best-friend

Regular price: $5.00. Use the coupon code DIAMOND for 25% off the purchase price through October 19, 2015.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, so impressive! Your knitting and pattern are beautiful!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

kathycam said:


> So pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

KnittingNut said:


> Wow, so impressive! Your knitting and pattern are beautiful!


Thank you! I'm glad you like them!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I love them!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty mitts,thanks for posting.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Great looking mitts. Superb knitting. Great play on words to name your pattern.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Those are so beautiful. The colors are perfect and the design shows them off so well!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!!!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jobailey said:


> I love them!


Thanks so much!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

kiwiannie said:


> Very pretty mitts,thanks for posting.


My pleasure!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

willi66 said:


> Lovely


Thanks!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jinx said:


> Great looking mitts. Superb knitting. Great play on words to name your pattern.


Thanks! Just couldn't help myself with naming these!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

mikebkk said:


> Very nice!


Thanks so much!


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Love them, gorgeous,


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Sockmouth said:


> Those are so beautiful. The colors are perfect and the design shows them off so well!


Thanks for the compliments! I enjoyed playing with colors for these!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

patocenizo said:


> Wow!!!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

pebblecreek said:


> Love them, gorgeous,


Thanks you!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous mitts.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I love them!!!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Great knitting! Those mitts are fabulous!

Fiona. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Nilda muniz said:


> They are so beautiful!


Thank you so much!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

yona said:


> Gorgeous mitts.


Thank you!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

njbetsy said:


> They are beautiful!


Glad you like them!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

njbetsy said:


> They are beautiful!


Glad you like them!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I love them!!!


WooHoo! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Fiona3 said:


> Great knitting! Those mitts are fabulous!
> 
> Fiona. 😊😊😊


Thank you! I so glad you like them!


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Love them, gorgeous, these are gorgeous, were they made on the magic loop or plain circular?


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

What can I say but fabulous
Love the color and pattern.
Can't wait to make several in different colors.
Thank you..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

pebblecreek said:


> Love them, gorgeous, these are gorgeous, were they made on the magic loop or plain circular?


Mine were made on double-pointed needles, but the testers used Magic Loop and two circular needles, so they can be made several ways. Glad you like them!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Nancylynn1946 said:


> What can I say but fabulous
> Love the color and pattern.
> Can't wait to make several in different colors.
> Thank you..


Love your enthusiasm for them! Thank you so much!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

May I impose on you to suggest more color combinations?
I am not that good and apparently you are.
Thank you...Nan


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lafemmefran said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Nancylynn1946 said:


> May I impose on you to suggest more color combinations?
> I am not that good and apparently you are.
> Thank you...Nan


Please check out the pattern page for the Anatolian Dreams Fingerless Gloves for more color combinations:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anatolian-dreams-fingerless-gloves

I tend to be very conservative about color, but my testers are color fanatics and come up with wonderful color combinations. If you google 'color wheel', images of them will pop up. On the color wheel, look at colors that are directly across from each other: dark blue/gold, purple/yellow, red/green, etc. Choose a light color and a darker color in the colors you choose. Colors that are the same lightness/darkness do not show as well. If you have two balls of yarn you are thinking of using, squint your eyes almost shut so you can see how they look - almost - as black and white. Or set them on a copier and make a black and white copy. If the two look about the same shade of grey on the page, then you should choose a lighter/darker color for one of them. Hope that helps you out a bit!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautifully done!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Rainebo said:


> Beautifully done!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I cannot tell you how much I appreciate your advice and information. Because of your instruction, I understand so much better. Now I feel much more comfortable choosing colors.
Thank you. I can not tell you how much I appreciate you taking the time to help me.
There are some wonderful people on KP, and you are one of them.
Will look forward to more innovative designs.
Happy knitting.
Nan


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Nancylynn1946 said:


> I cannot tell you how much I appreciate your advice and information. Because of your instruction, I understand so much better. Now I feel much more comfortable choosing colors.
> Thank you. I can not tell you how much I appreciate you taking the time to help me.
> There are some wonderful people on KP, and you are one of them.
> Will look forward to more innovative designs.
> ...


I'm so glad the information was helpful! Anytime I can help, just ask! Always willing!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

These mitts are lovely - so neatly done :thumbup:


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

These mitts are lovely!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> These mitts are lovely - so neatly done :thumbup:


Thank you so much!


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm so impressed my your mitts!! :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Jojo61 said:


> I'm so impressed my your mitts!! :thumbup:


I'm really glad you like them!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Those are gorgeous


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

SouthernGirl said:


> Those are gorgeous


Thanks so much!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Stunning!
:thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

edithann said:


> Stunning!
> :thumbup:


I'm glad you like them!


----------

